# wedding photo album box. Usb sticks



## alaios (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I have started preparing my first wedding albums and I am looking for nice boxes for the albums and usb stick sets for my clients.

The ones I can find on the internet are in the range of 40$/euros and are rather expensive for my budget.

I am looking for some bargains, if possible where the box will be still good looking but not in the fourty euros range.

What would you suggest?

Regards

Alex


----------

